# Long Time Coming . . .



## cosmetal (Apr 14, 2019)

My first refined button - all eWaste.

Long time coming, but, at least I'm persistent!  

Thanks for looking and everyone's help to get here.

James


----------



## butcher (Apr 14, 2019)

Great new's nice hunk of metal. Looks like it was all worth the trouble, the gold, and the education to get much more.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 14, 2019)

That's a lot bigger than most people's first buttons! It might not be as pure as some, but size does matter. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Shark (Apr 14, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## anachronism (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice work James.


----------



## denim (Apr 14, 2019)

Feels good doesn't it! Many more to come I'm sure.

Dennis


----------



## artart47 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi James!
Great feeling ain't it? I remember my first button. 19grames all from e-scrap. It was great! Nice hunk you got there.
Art.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 15, 2019)

Nice start to your collection 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 15, 2019)

Well done James!


----------



## kurtak (Apr 15, 2019)

:G 8) 8) 8) :G 

Kurt


----------



## Dr.xyz (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh come on guys, just tell him the truth: It's ugly and in need of lots more refining.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 15, 2019)

Dr.xyz said:


> Oh come on guys, just tell him the truth: It's ugly and in need of lots more refining.



Let's see some of yours.


----------



## cosmetal (Apr 15, 2019)

Dr.xyz said:


> Oh come on guys, just tell him the truth: It's ugly and in need of lots more refining.



Dr. xyz

Thank you for your opinion.

You've been on the GRF board longer than me by about 8 months. You have posted 57 times. I have searched your 57 posts and couldn't find one example of your refining skills. Additionally, it seems that the majority of your posts have a critical or negative tone.

I am an industrial designer with an additional degree in art. I am very, very used to critiques of my work and find that constructive critiques from my teachers or peers can be very informative. Your critique is not informative and is very ambiguous.

Please show me some examples of your gold refining skills. Perhaps I will be able to learn something from you?

Peace,
James


----------



## butcher (Apr 15, 2019)

I believe remelting the button would improve its looks.
I would be willing to buy that button @ spot price as is.


----------



## cosmetal (Apr 15, 2019)

butcher said:


> I believe remelting the button would improve its looks.
> I would be willing to buy that button @ spot price as is.



Butcher,

Very true on the remelt improving its looks.

But, it's not going to be a keeper as I do have to sell it to help finance our June trip to my wife's pueblo for a family reunion.

Please PM me with your info/offer.

Thanks,
James


----------



## denim (Apr 15, 2019)

butcher said:


> I believe remelting the button would improve its looks.
> I would be willing to buy that button @ spot price as is.



That is a great offer, Butcher. Nice to see.

Dennis


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 15, 2019)

This miscreant au button was my first attempt at refining and melting gold.




Hard to believe it is from March 31st 2009!! Ten years later, I have learned
how to melt gold and refine the gold to a relative level of purity that I find
very satisfying.

We all start somewhere. Be proud of what you have accomplished.  

Thanks to all who make this such a great place to learn for those who
are willing to be mentored along the way. 8)


----------



## Shark (Apr 15, 2019)

WOW, that makes my first button look a bead of scrap copper. And yes, I was still proud of it as it well.


----------



## denim (Apr 15, 2019)

Shark said:


> WOW, that makes my first button look a bead of scrap copper. And yes, I was still proud of it as it well.



'a bead of scrap copper' Hilarious! I feel your pain Shark. I'd be embarrassed to show my first couple attempts.


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 20, 2019)

Very beautiful, and very impressive for a first button.
My first button (back when GRF was started) weighed about 1 gram, and was probably 50% gold.


----------



## METLMASHER (Nov 15, 2019)

Das Niiice


----------



## butcher (Nov 15, 2019)

I just love seeing gold, what makes this gold precious, is knowing all of the hard work and skill that went into it the shine of


----------

